# I have a leak in my propane tank or regulator that I can't find.



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Did you get the connection TIGHT?

You stated earlier that you were an older lady, and often they are not very strong, so I ask.

The soap bubble trick should have worked. 

Get a local Boy Scout to look at it. They are the "good deed " people.


ED


----------



## NumbDelusion (Jan 12, 2010)

You must have me confused with someone else. I am not an old lady. Yes, the connection is tight.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

OK, if I am , I am. 

I checked , that was not you, my mistake.

I apologize. 

ED


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I will ask the obvious. When you installed the new tank and opened the valve, were the burners turned to the off position?
By the way, if the burners were off, and you heard a hissing sound, there is no way I would ignite the grill. There is a leak somewhere.


----------



## NumbDelusion (Jan 12, 2010)

The burners are off when I hear the hissing sound. I should try this with a different tank, and if there's still a hiss, i'll just replace the whole grill. The cost to repair will probably be half of what a new grill will cost me.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

It maybe you just need to replace the hose regulator assembly . It might be hard to get the right one unless it's a Weber or other higher end brand. The low ends may not have parts available. But then again a gas leak is a gas leak and it's dangerous. It doubt it is your tanks. The soap and bubble trick is pretty fool proof.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

When you replaced the regulator, did you use the old plastic/metal fitting that goes to the tank or did the regulator come with that? The big plastic 'nut' that goes onto the tank is easy to crack if you overtighten it. Never use tools on that one.

If the regulator came with a hose that goes to the underside of the grill, that connection is a metal to metal fitting that has to be quite tight. You need to use two wrenches to get it tight enough.

You can also use your nose to detect leaks.

It's also possible that you have developed a leak on the underside, between where the regulator hooks up, and the burner valves.


----------



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

Is the tank valve opened fully and backseated?
If not then the propane can/will leak around valve stem.

RR :smile::smile:


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

I've had propane cylinders leak at the acme fitting. specifically, the seal at the spring-loaded ball valve wasn't seating correctly with the grill's regulator. Bubbles did appear in my case. tried another cylinder and problem was gone.

If your soap/water mixture isn't correct, it may be difficult to get a bubble to form. I use Oatey brand bubbles, specifically made for the task. Even then, you have to tilt the connected regulator, such that the bubble solution fills the gap sufficiently, and then wait a minute or two, to see if a bubble forms....it may be a slow-growing bubble, if the leak is there.


----------

